# My Diary (2)



## acetronic (Aug 12, 2004)

My Diary (2)

By Carl . L . Yang

i once was a vag, tramping from one city to another. i once was an idler. i did nothing but yawn for days, weep for nights. now i'm tired of these. i wanna get a job though i still keep writing. last monday, i went to sh*nzhen human resource maket, located on seven floor in a building. people, thousand of people, that was what i had seen. people like ants were everywhere: stairs, halls, conners, even toilet rooms. end of the story, no. in fact, more and more people got there as if they would never stop unless the building collapsed. then you'll understand why ch*na goverment has to control its population. otherwise ch*na skysraper that is being built will fall down by this huge burden. the air was terrible there, full of shit, sweat smell. however, people opened their mouth and breathed the shit air greedly, as if they were struggling for the last mouth of oxygen. thats the worse situation of employment in ch*na.people moved in and out, they pushed each other forward and back. they were very cold to each other. you have to get used to be a stranger if you are looking for job there. i never scare anything, neither worry any. but i dont like the crowd. i dont like the place. there are too many people. it seemed that i got there just for writing an article like a report. i quilt without leaving any resume there. when i walked in the street on the way home. people, too many people. they make the city dirty, noise, make me unhappy. they have ruined my life. i've got used to walk on night so that i can meet less and get more comfort. now i have got some changes, cuz i wanna get a job. i have to walk out in the day. but i hate this.

copyrighted by Carl . L . Yang
12.08.2004
shenzhen

these day i'm really a little busy. part because i'm looking for job. part because i have many to write ( as*a cup 2004, also another article for t*son's retirement, the coming olympic game, ect) tomorrow i'll post as*a cup 2004. maybe with an article for t*son's retirement. thanks!


----------



## acetronic (Aug 23, 2004)

acetronic said:
			
		

> these day i'm really a little busy. part because i'm looking for job. part because i have many to write ( as*a cup 2004, also another article for t*son's retirement, the coming olympic game, ect) tomorrow i'll post as*a cup 2004. maybe with an article for t*son's retirement. thanks!


i'm sorry about the above, cuz i'm not a report now. if i'm, i'll write better cuz i'll go to the first place and feel the enviroment.


----------

